# I hate my job. Can you replace it?



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

I have a BA in Communication from the University of Colorado, 3.5+ years experience as a district service manager for a large auto manufacturer, a couple years in a garage, 10 years plowing, a few years in municipalities, like to play drums, tinker, etc. I'm small and hairy and fit into tight places. Get me outta here. Thanks.


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

I can use another guy on my shovel crew. Pack up and head north...


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

I DO like Minneapolis...


----------



## NJ Plowman (Dec 10, 2003)

Do you speak Mexican? I need a foreman to manage the 36 members of my sidewalk crew...lol


----------



## Wieckster (Jan 9, 2008)

NJ Plowman;728459 said:


> Do you speak Mexican? I need a foreman to manage the 36 members of my sidewalk crew...lol


Is that a Language? MEXICAN?


----------



## DODGEing (Jan 12, 2009)

LMAO Mexican.....


----------



## dfdsuperduty (Dec 12, 2006)

its the new language in the US you mean you haven't heard press 1 for English


----------



## DODGEing (Jan 12, 2009)

dfdsuperduty;729091 said:


> its the new language in the US you mean you haven't heard press 1 for English


I've heard press 1 for english but never press 2 for "Mexican" lol


----------



## CARDOCTOR (Nov 29, 2002)

i have a B.S. from school of hard knocks . not hairy (same way i like my woman)
sorry cant help you

JR


----------

